# Feliks Zemdegs: 1.80 Official 2x2 Average [Cape Town 2014]



## ottozing (Nov 30, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=701

Second time this year he's missed tying my OcR average by .01 

sux2suck

idk if there's video or not soz


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 30, 2014)

BUT NO VIDEO!!!!!!! FDsafdslfknalgnagkalgkal


----------



## megaminxwin (Nov 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=701
> 
> Second time this year he's missed tying my OcR average by .01
> 
> ...



feliks you suck just give up already


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 30, 2014)

Wait did Feliks learn full EG?


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=701
> 
> Second time this year he's missed tying my OcR average by .01
> 
> ...



I assume the extra "d" in his last name is what slowed him down?


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 30, 2014)

He's just got a 6.67 3x3 average.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 30, 2014)

With another sub 6.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 30, 2014)

And a counting 6.09. Fastest counting solve ever? Anyone know?


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 30, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> And a counting 6.09. Fastest counting solve ever? Anyone know?



Considering no one other than Feliks has had two singles faster than or equal to this at the same comp and those were not in the same average, I'm gonna say yes.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 30, 2014)

*Feliks Zedmdegs: 1.80 Official 2x2 Average [Cape Town 2014]*

If I counted correctly Feliks has 45 of the top 100 3x3 singles.

Imagine how high that number would be if he lived in Europe and could get to far more competitions each year.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 30, 2014)

He now has all of the top 10 averages too.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 30, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> He now has all of the top 10 averages too.



He's had it since last sunday.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> He's had it since last sunday.



You're right. I'd missed that it was joint 10th.


----------



## imvelox (Nov 30, 2014)

6.86 avg in the second round!


----------



## irontwig (Nov 30, 2014)

I was like "Wait, hasn't this comp been held already!?".


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 30, 2014)

6.77 and 6.86 avgs wat.

And Mats got an 7.48 almostER avg.

lol this is a crazy comp


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 6.77 and 6.86 avgs wat.
> 
> And Mats got an 7.48 almostER avg.
> 
> lol this is a crazy comp



If neither of them were at the comp though, we might actually see some Africans winning events...


----------



## Iggy (Nov 30, 2014)

wtf Feliks


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 30, 2014)

and, oh yeah a 5.91 that no one even cares about anymore. Why is he so fast?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> and, oh yeah a 5.91 that no one even cares about anymore. Why is he so fast?



5.91? Bah, sub-6 is easy.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 30, 2014)

It says on cubecomps that the 7.48 was ER, lol

Edit: feliks won every event lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> It says on cubecomps that the 7.48 was ER, lol



They are probably using an old export, those times were uploaded a few days ago.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> It says on cubecomps that the 7.48 was ER, lol
> 
> Edit: feliks won every event lol



Isn't this a comp where only people from the country it's held in win prizes? If so, people in 7th place+ will be on the podium.


----------



## Akiro (Nov 30, 2014)

After 3 3x3 rounds... Feliks did not even get a single sup-9...
Now THAT'S INSANE!


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

Akiro said:


> After 3 3x3 rounds... Feliks did not even get a single sup-9...
> Now THAT'S INSANE!



At Melbourne Cube Day 2014 AND 2013 (where he got 6.54 WR average), he only got 1 sup-9 in each. 
At US Nats 2014, which had 4 rounds rather than 3, he got 3 sup-9s. In the First, Second and Semi round of US Nats, he only got 1.
At Shepparton Autumn 2014 (two rounds of 3x3), he had one sup-9 (an 11.xx), and only three sup-8s.

And slightly unrelated, he seems to have only had one sup-20 in 5.5 years of comps.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> 5.91? Bah, sub-6 is easy.



It's so easy, Drew can do it 

Also, I'm pretty sure this thread is in the wrong section. Also, it says "Feliks Zedmdegs."


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> At Melbourne Cube Day 2014 AND 2013 (where he got 6.54 WR average), he only got 1 sup-9 in each.
> At US Nats 2014, which had 4 rounds rather than 3, he got 3 sup-9s. In the First, Second and Semi round of US Nats, he only got 1.
> At Shepparton Autumn 2014 (two rounds of 3x3), he had one sup-9 (an 11.xx), and only three sup-8s.
> 
> And slightly unrelated, he seems to have only had one sup-20 in 5.5 years of comps.


well i of the top of my head i can only think of 1 dnf he had in 3x3 so that makes 2 sup 20's ;P


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> well i of the top of my head i can only think of 1 dnf he had in 3x3 so that makes 2 sup 20's ;P



I meant to put excluding DNFs.

And obviously he's had more than that corner twist. About 10 DNFs.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 30, 2014)

I've seen a video of him chasing pieces under the table after a pop. Could that be his 20+ solve?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> only had one sup-20 in 5.5 years of comps.



Only one sup-15, even.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Only one sup-15, even.



Yeah, didn't think about that. Sounds even more impressive now.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Only one sup-15, even.



Holy.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> If neither of them were at the comp though, we might actually see some Africans winning events...



I think most people are happy that there are people like Feliks and Mats there instead of getting 1st place.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 1, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Wait did Feliks learn full EG?


No. He uses nothing but CLL and Ortega, or at least that's what he said a few months back.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> No. He uses nothing but CLL and Ortega, or at least that's what he said a few months back.



A few months is easily enough time to learn EG.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 1, 2014)

Randomno said:


> A few months is easily enough time to learn EG.


It is, but I got the impression he had no plans to learn it. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, Feliks.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 1, 2014)

DanpHan said:


> It's so easy, Drew can do it
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure this thread is in the wrong section. Also, it says "Feliks Zedmdegs."



The part about Drew is pretty insulting....


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 1, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> The part about Drew is pretty insulting....



It was a joke...
I know he's actually really fast, 8.09 official average.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 1, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> The part about Drew is pretty insulting....



How much clearer could it be that that was a joke?


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 1, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> The part about Drew is pretty insulting....



Maybe with my game without the help of his cube... http://pages.videotron.com/toulou/gaetan/






GG


----------



## irontwig (Dec 1, 2014)

<3 Guimond


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 1, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> The part about Drew is pretty insulting....



I thought it was pretty funny myself


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I thought it was pretty funny myself



Out of the 3 non-Feliks people with sub-6, you're probably best for the joke...


----------

